# Maumee Forest?



## tracker_80 (Jan 28, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone hunts/hunted Maumee forest and if they had any luck? New to turkey hunting and just wondering if I would at least have a chance to see one. Thanks for any info


----------



## bigfish713 (Dec 20, 2005)

A few parts of the forest are gone and other parts are still closed due to the tornado last year.


----------

